# Schwinn Experts Please Advise - 2nd Picture link updated



## FinNTonic (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello Fellow Schwinn Fans,

I'm new here and glad I found it.  

Little back ground on me: I've been a Schwinn owner and other vintage cruiser fanatic since I was a kid.  I live and grew up in/near Newport Beach, CA which has one of the best boardwalks to ride your classic beach cruiser.  

Last Sat I had my mint original black 1973 Schwinn Spitfire stolen. (still crushed and when found they will pay the price)  I decided to not drown my sorrows in cocktails...wait I did...but I did jump right back in and bought what seemed to be two classic Schwinn bikes. I believe they were priced right based on my little bit of knowledge, but I lack the skills compared to serious collectors like yourselves. ($250 & $80) 

I have two questions.

1st Bike: 1980 (Aug) Schwinn Spitfire 5 Black. Mostly original but still have a few mutt pieces. (peddles/tires/chain guard/spray painted) I hope the paint is good as I'm going to try to see how original paint looks. If not then I'm going to either powder coat or buy "original" Schwinn paint from here. http://www.vintageschwinn.com/paint.html  Any thoughts on this paint?
Sorry getting long winded. * After doing some additional research I could only find Schwinn Spitfire 5 made through 77-79.  (I was told it is a Spitfire 5) Would an Aug 1980 fall under Spitfire or Cruiser?  It would be awesome if it was a Klunker 5 (Wishful thinking!) (I can set up a link to this bike with pics just let me know)
2nd Bike: This is the tough one!
Since this bike has been powder coated and re-stickered & a mutt its a tricky one. I could barely make out the vin # on the bottom frame area near sprocket(bottom of bike) Research says 1966 (Aug)  Here's what is throwing me off.  Weld at double frame to main frame is really over welded.  Head badge holes indicate horizontally not vertically but I guess it could have been re-drilled but doesn't make sense. Did the 66 come with the round badge?  Goose and forks look 90's.  Rims...look old but not S2.  Lots of chips on paint but originally paint looks Yellow.  My hopes it's a Schwinn Heavy Duty frame but the sprocket is the lollipop not square.  That's about it.  I've included a link to pics on this bike. 
http://bfinney1.imgur.com/all/
I truly appreciate all your help in advance and look forward to any/all answers.    
Cheers!


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2014)

The Spitfire name was changed to the Cruiser for 1980. Sorry to hear that someone ripped off your bike.


----------



## FinNTonic (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  Do you know if it was Jan 1980?  Also how do you know if it's a Klunker?  Are there particular vin #'s that can be tied back or was it really just based on where the bikes were sold? (California?)


----------



## rhenning (May 1, 2014)

Klunkers had Klunker on the chain guard.  Spitfires had Spitfire on the guard.  Roger


----------



## FinNTonic (May 1, 2014)

It's been spray painted so hopefully when I strip it down it will say Klunker.  Any idea on the other bike?


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2014)

I believe the Klunkers were available from mid 1978 to the end or close to the end of the year. The actual build dates of a Schwinn are stamped in the headbadge and that date could be months after the dated coded serial number. From my research I've noted that mid November and later serial numbers ended up on the next years models. Bikes do not have VIN's, just serial numbers that in most cases, but not all, will give you the year a bike was made. 

Just a note. The 1980 model Cruisers were the first to have the high flange front hub and the Spitfire 5 was a 1979 model only after the Klunker 5 was axed.

Wishful thinking that 1980 Cruiser would be a 1978 Klunker. 


Your purple bike is a much later issue and I can say it's not a Chicago bike. Possible Hungarian Schwinn or ??


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2014)

here is what the Klunker looks like.


----------



## cyberpaull (May 1, 2014)

*My 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5*





My Schwinn Klunker 5


----------



## FinNTonic (May 1, 2014)

1) Schwinn Cruiser 5 - Yes, it does have the high flange on the hub so it's a Cruiser 5.  Serial # HR563921 Badge #2520

Here are some pics.  Are the forks correct?  From my research they switch the design to the surfboard in 1980.  Is that right? 

I'm breaking it down and cleaning up this weekend. (Looking for a Cruiser 5 Chain guard) 

https://imgur.com/a/QM8ye 

2) Unknown Schwinn - I thought the same thing based on the forks, headset, and other mismatched parts. Also the double frame area that connects to the main frame could look like a thicker weld from too much paint.  When it's sand blasted I'll get a better look at the frame. 
* What is throwing off is that found the Serial # HB216660.  It references a 1966.
http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=HB216660 

Would they have stamped the serial numbers at the bottom of the bike near the sprocket at that time? (Non sprocket side)

https://imgur.com/a/tcAAj


----------



## FinNTonic (May 1, 2014)

Those Klunker 5 are nice.  Thanks for sharing pics.  Wish I could find one of those.  Anybody?


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2014)

FinNTonic said:


> 1) Schwinn Cruiser 5 - Yes, it does have the high flange on the hub so it's a Cruiser 5.  Serial # HR563921 Badge #2520
> 
> Here are some pics.  Are the forks correct?  From my research they switch the design to the surfboard in 1980.  Is that right?
> 
> ...




That serial number on the unknown is not a 66 SN. To many digits and the 66 number is still on the dropout. Schwinncruiser.com gave you bad info which is typical for that site. I would guess this is a 90's frame. Schwinn did not build frames with joints like that during their last days. Even the Murray built Schwinn frames didn't look like that.  

The surfboard darts were on the 1981 Cruisers and the 80 model had the standard dart.


----------

